# Ok, sometimes riding is just way too serious! Gotta have fun too, lets see it! FUN



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Sometimes hands, seat, legs, bla bla bla! Lets have fun! Show us your dumb stuff, the real reason we ride is for fun. No negative nellys! Don't like it, don't comment, seems fair right? 








Roping barrel bareback. 







turned into this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

she throws a nice loop though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Running full speed bareback in a halter.










Then ya know...there's this. whatever this is. xD






It's no wonder Selena is such a calm, gentle horse. She's had to put up with me for so long, everything else seems easy in comparison. c:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OH to be a kid on your farm!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorrelhorse, I'm glad you ain't closer! U n my girl would be raising heck!







as I was told today, this is how barrel racers mount.....







but this is how she usually ends up....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hahaha! 

I've become quite the queen of stupid stuff lately...I never got it in my early teenage years, so now that I'm just a little touch older, I'm just like...Screw it, let's see what happens! :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This oughta be interesting


Horse+soccer=epic!









Started out as a demonstration of bareback for my student....ended in nap time

















Uh yeah. You can see that we don't ever really do work when I'm giving lessons.....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok back when I was a kid in the stone age.....


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We just have fun!







bettle bailey? Wtf not? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Heck yeah! Y'all are havin fun. When it's not fun anymore why do it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Roper chick, if your gonna stand on your horse, please be safe and wear your brain bucket 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Phly said:


> Roper chick, if your gonna stand on your horse, please be safe and wear your brain bucket
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well dang. I don't think I have one of them there nifty contraptions :rofl:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm all safety first 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Indeed. She has not one but...*2* brain buckets for her noggin!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Kay I got some more :lol:

The lucky braid:










Fashion:










One very well decorated butt 










Oh, and Selena is a firm believer in keeping your head protected. She totally agrees with you guys that your brain needs to be kept in your noggin! :rofl:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well if were on the topic of fashion


Charlie and his awesome hairdos!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Gotta love the unicorn/ peanut (Jeff Dunham) look)

Glad we aren't the only fun folks out there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

We like to play around after we've worked.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry that it's sideways, but this is me and Toby chillin' after our lesson. its just to dang cold to jump right down in the winter!!! :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great thread. I'm just thankful that I don't have photographic evidence of most of my fun/crazy/stupid/less than brilliant moments over the years. There would be thousands of pics.

I've shared this before but for those who haven't seen it and since safety gear is on topic...I was wearing the safety vest long before safety vests were cool. :lol: Have yet to figure out why I had on a life jacket on the farm, where the only water was in stock tanks. :?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

This is such a great thread! 
I don't have very many pictures of myself, it's rare to get someone out to take photos!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the photos girls. Had a good laugh, now I have to go through all my photos because I know I have some gooders in there.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! Great pics everyone!

Built in stampede strings!
I was sick of wind(typical spring day in NV) so we tied my braids up over my hat for the day.

We used to make the kids ride the steers up after doctoring them, it always made for a good laugh. hook your legs around their neck and hold onto the flanks! This one was broke to ride and ready to go to town after a couple of rides:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Kelli, those stampede strings just made my day. Wish I'd have seen that before I cut a foot of my hair off. Kids would've loved that look! LOL


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

>


Look at those luscious locks blowing in the wind.....:rofl:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My poor boy^^^^ hahaha his mane and forelock are solo thick though all I did was scrunch it and thats how it turned out lol. It started out as a Mohawk but kinda deflated by the time I took the pic


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love his color, I kinda like that he doesn't have any white on his face either I think it makes him so cute!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hanks! I love my big ol' jug head boy. He doesnt have any white markings other than mane and tail....oh and one itty bitty appy spot on his bum.


(Sorry to hijack the thread)


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Barrel racing 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad so many people have posted. It's fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Dont have anything good when I'm riding....buttttt this is what I do when I'm bored...




























then I do this at work...


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ha found this one too


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I used to be the biggest goof with Pepe (OTTB gelding I have been riding for the last 11mo, until recently when he went on lease to a friend)

I am Team Manager at the stables, so people would often give me funny looks if they were there when I was riding after work (I would ride bareback etc - I ride properly in lessons, and sometimes during rides after/during work but the last few weeks I had Pepe we just had some fun ), but eventually get to know me, then we have fun :lol:.


Sometimes I had more fun than Pepe :lol::wink:
In the last photo I was able to get everyone organised a week early to come ride bareback, we had alot of fun together :smile:.

ATTACH]242642[/ATTACH]


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We only trail ride so its always for fun. I got enough seriousness with work other everyday things. About the only time I am serious around the horses is when I'm training them. 

We do a lot of stupid or crazy things with our horses in the name of fun. Here's a good example:
How to get on a horse bareback - YouTube

There are others on our channel. 

Here's a pic of my wife with a friend:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Some randoms from over the years with my big ol' carrot.


----------

